# Help! told my cervix is slightly open! 10 weeks pregnant.



## LozB28

Hello Everyone.

So i'm 10 weeks pregnant and started to get some abdominal pain while i was at work yesterday (it was more a a niggling sensation rather than a pain and felt quite low down) Ive had no bleeding. i rang my GP and got an appointment that afternoon. The GP examined me and said that my cervix was slightly open and that there was a bit of blood and discharge, when she took the speculam out i could see it was covered in bright red blood!!! i burst in to tears.... i honestly thought my GP would say that i was over reacting and to go home: i certainly didnt expect what happened. she said that at the moment it could go either way, but it wasn't looking good and too take a few days of work and rest. and see how it goes. i still havent had any bleeding....yet. i do keep getting the niggling pain at times though.

i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, my GP told me to keep this appointment and go, and that my midwife would probably book me in for a early scan.

i feel sooo devastated, upset and scared 

I just wanted to post this thread to ask for any advice or to hear from someone that may have experienced something similar.


----------



## mpg1502

LozB28 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> So i'm 10 weeks pregnant and started to get some abdominal pain while i was at work yesterday (it was more a a niggling sensation rather than a pain and felt quite low down) Ive had no bleeding. i rang my GP and got an appointment that afternoon. The GP examined me and said that my cervix was slightly open and that there was a bit of blood and discharge, when she took the speculam out i could see it was covered in bright red blood!!! i burst in to tears.... i honestly thought my GP would say that i was over reacting and to go home: i certainly didnt expect what happened. she said that at the moment it could go either way, but it wasn't looking good and too take a few days of work and rest. and see how it goes. i still havent had any bleeding....yet. i do keep getting the niggling pain at times though.
> 
> i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, my GP told me to keep this appointment and go, and that my midwife would probably book me in for a early scan.
> 
> i feel sooo devastated, upset and scared
> 
> I just wanted to post this thread to ask for any advice or to hear from someone that may have experienced something similar.



Hi Loz,

I know you must be terrified but try not to panic. You need to get as much bedrest in as possible. You definitely should be referred to consultant to take a look at your cervix, they may be able to put a stitch in (sounds scary but it can work wonders especially if you do it around 12-14 weeks). 

I have suffered this in both my pregnancies, bleeding and cervix dilated from 5 weeks. I started the thread above this Incompetent Cervix/Threatened labour. There is tons of information in there so have a good read through.

Get back to your GP and say you want an urgent referral to see a consultant about a Cervical Suture (stitch) and meanwhile feet up and no lifting anything. They should send you for urgent scan and go from there. Even just turn up at the hospital scan place tomorrow and theywill more thank likely fit you in!

Honestly whilst its utterly terrifying so much can be done to help you so don't panic. Please feel free to ask me anything at all you feel you want to know.

Keeping all crossed for you and call your GP asap.

M xx


----------



## paigeypoo

try kegaks while sitting. hold for 10 seconds relax and do about 30+ a day. may help.


----------



## LozB28

Hiya! just thought i'd post an update. i went for a scan yesterday.... and all was ok! thank god!! yay! saw my little baby wriggling around! sooo pleased!!! :))))
Thanks for your posts though guys!! :) xx


----------

